# canon imageclass mp730 wrong cartridge



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2010)

I just got a canon imageclass mp730 from a mate. It has hardly been used so i'm told and just sat their. I suspect dried ink is all that needs to be fixed. I turn it on and get wrong cartridge error. I've found a online manual and it says that error means the printhead is not installed correctly?

Any suggestions on how to fix. I've tried taking head out and cleaning with a wipe etc no luck.


----------



## MMM (Sep 4, 2010)

Here is a link for the manual of the printer as it may help.

http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/0/0900002370/01/imageCLASS_MP730_700_Users_Guide_EN.pdf

Or  you could contact canon for a new print head as they can be replaced if damaged


----------

